# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Colorado School of Mines Will Study 3D Printing Thanks to Grant

## Brian_Krassenstein

he Colorado School of Mines has received a $2.5 million grant for a  lab that will be dedicated to the study of metal additive manufacturing.  The lab, which will operate as a consortium funded by member companies,  will start out with an initial focus on metal 3D printing for aerospace  applications. Equipment will be purchased to test and analyze sample  metal parts, with the ultimate goal being to drive down costs and  improve safety in metal 3D printed components. Check out more details at  3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/112111/colorado-s...f-mines-grant/

----------

